# Handgun for liberals



## Huge29




----------



## wyogoob

That's odd; I am a liberal and none of my handguns look like that.

LOL


----------



## wyogoob

Doesn't take long to sight that baby in, does it?


----------



## wyogoob

Is that gun for sale? 

My guess is it's been shot very little.


----------



## wyogoob

Do ya push or pull the trigger?


----------



## wyogoob

Is it missing the rear sight.......or...ah......would that be the front sight?


----------



## wyogoob

I'm not so sure I want one of these; can't find a holster to fit it.


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


>


Do you have a picture of the single shot?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I think that was Adolph Hitler's personal Luger. Explains a lot. I think he only used it once.


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think that was Adolph Hitler's personal Luger. Explains a lot. I think he only used it once.


























What caliber is that handgun?

Hey, Hitler was supposedly a liberal, a leftist, but now there is much debate:

http://www.huppi.com/kangaroo/L-hitler.htm


----------



## wyogoob

I have searched GunsAmerica and GunBroker.com, overheated my Google, and showed everyone a pic of this firearm at the Hooterville WalMart parking lot (a great place to get a handgun; no wait, no paperwork) and I can't find another one of these guns.

I have some friends, nine to be exact, that I would like to give them this handgun as a gift, on the day after the first Tuesday of November.



Can anyone help? How 'bout it, Huge?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

wyogoob said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was Adolph Hitler's personal Luger. Explains a lot. I think he only used it once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What caliber is that handgun?
> 
> Hey, Hitler was supposedly a liberal, a leftist, but now there is much debate:
> 
> http://www.huppi.com/kangaroo/L-hitler.htm
Click to expand...

9mm?

Too bad all of the German's didn't pack those back in the day. Must be Polish.


----------



## redleg

Hay, he was leader of the NATional SocIalist German Workers party. (Origin of NATSI)


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> I have searched GunsAmerica and GunBroker.com, overheated my Google, and showed everyone a pic of this firearm at the Hooterville WalMart parking lot (a great place to get a handgun; no wait, no paperwork) and I can't find another one of these guns.
> 
> I have some friends, nine to be exact, that I would like to give them this handgun as a gift, on the day after the first Tuesday of November.
> 
> Can anyone help? How 'bout it, Huge?


I'm sure that Tree can get you any gun that you want; some of them you don't even have to fill out paper work on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Just the one's I keep in my trunk. :wink: But thanks for the plug any way ol' buddy!


----------



## Huge29

Good news Goob!! S&W has seen the demand and updated your favorite model:


----------



## longbow

My mother-in-law was just saying how she needed a gun for selfdefense.


----------



## Bax*

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think that was Adolph Hitler's personal Luger. Explains a lot. I think he only used it once.


It could have been a Polish side arm!


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> Good news Goob!! S&W has seen the demand and updated your favorite model:


Hey thanks Huge, you know I'm a sucker for those S&W wheel guns. I have two S&W .44s, an 8 3/8" and a 6", both 0°. A 4" 180° would be nice. I'm cross-eyed and dyslexic so the 180°s work well for me. I'll order one tomorrow, from the Performance Center of course.

Goob, a daisy-sniffin' Liberal


----------

